# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  DriveMyPhone, Portugal

## Airicist

Designer - Aldric Negrier

youtube.com/MobileEarthRover

----------


## Airicist

DriveMyPhone concept

Published on May 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

DriveMyPhone

Published on May 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "DriveMyPhone: 3D printed, smartphone-controlled concept vehicle that can drive, swim, and fly"

by Benedict
May 21, 2016

----------

